# size



## Rosalie (Nov 15, 2011)

what size cage is big enough for a holland lop until i can build him/her a bigger cage? trying to stay kinda cheap because when i get the time i'm going to build a large one if anyone knows where I can get one let me know plz thanks =]


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 16, 2011)

is this big enough until after christmas?

http://www.petco.com/product/10638/...-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 16, 2011)

It probably will work, but our bunnies hate change. I'd try to find one that will be permanent instead.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 16, 2011)

For that price you could build half a room enclosure with NIC pannels. It's much more flexible and less expensive. I have found that the cage I bought in the beginning was just a waste of money because they really are never large enough.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 16, 2011)

For that price buy the 42" wire crate
http://www.petco.com/product/111704/Midwest-iCrate-Double-Door-Folding-Dog-Crates.aspx


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 16, 2011)

i found the cage i showed ya'll from some place else for 45 dollars and i wont have time til after Christmas to build one and im getting the rabbit on the 3rd of Christmas


----------



## Snowballbun (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a cage similar to the first one, but the large size. You showed the extra large, which would have been nice to get my bunny. She is small, 3.5 pounds and the cage is sufficient... Yours will be about the same size I think maybe slightly bigger. But I have a large pen for her that I put her in when I'm home and she stays in her cage during the day. Setting up a pen is another option. But I heard the NIC panels are great to build with. I eventually plan on doing that.


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 16, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> For that price you could build half a room enclosure with NIC pannels. It's much more flexible and less expensive. I have found that the cage I bought in the beginning was just a waste of money because they really are never large enough.


I havent found them many places the one place it would cost me 40 dollars just for one box of them


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 16, 2011)

In my opinion it's always nice to have a generic pet store plastic bottom cage for the times you go away and need to have someone bunny sit, or if you go somewhere for a weekend and want to bring the bun with you and can't bring the NIC cage or set up the xpen.

I have a big generic cage at my parent's place for when I visit... If you found one for 45 and it isn't too terribly small, and if it's only temporary then it should be alright.


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 16, 2011)

40" L X 18" W X 20" H


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 16, 2011)

I also have one of these for her/him to play in when im home which is most of the time

http://www.walmart.com/ip/North-Sta...xtension-Kit-Bundle/14520403?findingMethod=rr


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 16, 2011)

*Rosalie wrote: *


> *MiniLopHop wrote: *
> 
> 
> > For that price you could build half a room enclosure with NIC pannels. It's much more flexible and less expensive. I have found that the cage I bought in the beginning was just a waste of money because they really are never large enough.
> ...


For $45 for that little plastic cage, you could get 2 packs of BRAND NEW nic pannels From walmart.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-White-Wire-Storage-Cubes-Four-Cubes-Interlocked/5005200

Dont waste your money on the cage, just save it and buy something more practical. $45 is too much to pay for one of those, you can get them used for $20. Why not hold off on getting the rabbit until youre prepared for it.


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 16, 2011)

I thought the new ones had larger holes


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 16, 2011)

*Watermelons wrote: *


> *Rosalie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *MiniLopHop wrote: *
> ...



i dont want to buy a used one and i cant wait because im going to a show and getting one because i cant find anyone around here who breeds what i want..... i've been looking for several months and this is the last show near me for quite a while


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 16, 2011)

I dont see and larger holes there. Just because 1 or 2 brands got cheap and changed the hole size doesnt mean all 100 something brands changed. Those are still smaller holes.... and it works out much cheaper then that plastic cage. Walmart ships for free to the store so just order them and pick them up at the closest walmart.

Its your money, spend it however you want, regardless that cage is too small and seems like just a waste of $45 when you can put that money into something much much more practical.


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah but as marisa said it would be nice to have a spare cage to take on overnight trips or if i need someone to bunny sit It will be in the playpen most of the day and as for the nic pannel cages wouldnt they be harder to clean .. unless I went out spent more money and bought a piece of ply wood and tile to put on top of it and if i ever wanted to move it i would have to take it apart .. so it would be more expensive , less convenient and be of no use to me when i built my proper cage which i plan to


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 16, 2011)

Why not save buying a cage for "overnight trips" later? 80% of the members on here that aren't breeders, use NIC cages, dog kennels or just x-pens and dont seem to have problems. 
If you have the playpen why are you in a rush to buy a cheap plastic cage like that? Just keep the rabbit in the play pen.
Its too small to use as a cage, and then to say there is the play pen... well just keep the bun in the play pen, save your money. 

You made to post to find out if that cage is good enough. It's not. There are plenty of options you could purchase now before december that would be good long term cages.


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 16, 2011)

because he/she could jump out of the playpen if left in there unsupervised, because why wait and buy overnight trip cage later when i can buy it now and she will only have to stay in it at night(unless we go out) and only for a few weeks when my husbands parents come home so we can use their shop and tools to build the bunny condo and he will have some time off after Christmas to help me build it why waste my money on nic pannels and build a cage I wont use ever again when I'd rather have a wood bunny condo (after the few weeks in the smaller cage) that is off the floor and easier on me to clean and take care of


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 17, 2011)

$40 a box is more than double what I pay for pannels. The boxes I get now have 50/50 on the sizes of their squares. I use the small squares on the bottom where they might try to stick their heads through and the larger ones on top that are there just to prevent jumping. I built 2 squares up along walls to protect cords and molding, 3 squares up across the middle of the room to prevent jumping.

I use a throw rug over the floor area to make sure there is no carpet damage, but the buns are very good. I just sweep (yes a broom on carpet, hay will kill your vaccuume) daily to keep the hay tidy and then run a shop vac over the rug once a week. House bunnies are no dirtier than cats in my opinion, other than a little hay smattering.

Personally I do not change their living arrangements while I am away. No one would cage their cat when they go on vacation, so why would you cage your bunny? I also use cat carriers when I need to take them to the vet etc. I am taking the kids to a holiday party over the weekend and I do have a portable playpen for that. It folds up and I take it with us to set up for the evening.

This is my bunnie's set up in my office. Houdini can be a little naughty which is why they have a cage at all. My other two don't need as strict bunny proofing so they have run of the house. They have a bed, litterbox, and dishes in our bedroom, but they are free to go where ever they want 24/7.


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 17, 2011)

my husband would lose it if i had a cage like that he is a neat freak but he likes the wood one he and I made for sophie that is 5'x 2 1/2' x 3' that is 2 story and has lots of room plus she plays in her play pen a lot of the time but she aint really the playing type she mostly lays around unless I get in the floor and play with her then she will run around me and grunt and lick my face


----------



## housetb (Nov 17, 2011)

I know you are looking more for convenience until you can build the bigger condo, but NIC panels would be a cheaper option. You can make it less messy looking and build it to fit the space you have to keep it. If you get them at Walmart or Target, (where I have gotten both sets of mine) they are only $15-$20 tops. I just used an old sheet and a random blanket to add layers to the bottom so they didn't ruin the carpet. If you are worried about the bunny fitting through the bigger holes, put cardboard up to block them. I did that when I got our second rabbit and expanded the cage. She was so tiny she could just walk right through them. Now she tries to hop through them on the top, so I still keep them covered. 

Anyways, I promise you, it will be a better investment than that little cage. I bought one for my first rabbit because I was not very educated before I got him. Now, I use that old cage bottom as a little box.  












If you still need convincing to use the panels instead, you could always use them as a shelving unit since that's their original purpose anyways.  Just trying to help encourage you to save money.


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 17, 2011)

I have an NIC cage for Layla. I usually don't like the look of a lot of NIC cages and wasn't happy with my one I had for my rabbits before, but I like the one I built her now.

Like your husband, I tend to like the clean look and don't think I could do an exercise pen as a long term cage. I bought an x-pen and put it around the front of the cage and leave her door open so she has about triple the regular space but when I'm gone/during the night she's in her NIC condo. I do also have a smaller plastic-base cage which she gets to spend the next week in since I'm visiting my grandma for Thanksgiving, but I'm bringing along the x-pen so she has room to run in the garage. 

As for NIC cubes, I bought some on Amazon and they did not have the larger holes, annnd came with cool connectors that work well for holding together the cubes along with zip-ties. Hopefully you find a good solution that works for you!


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 18, 2011)

I took a picture of her housing set-up for you. Her cage is kind of messy, buuut here's her NIC cage with removeable "play-pen" to give her more space.


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 18, 2011)

where do you get the ones with the small holes .. im going to show it to my husband but i really dont think he's going to like it i really do appreciate all ya'lls help though we'll see what happens


----------



## Serenity73 (Nov 18, 2011)

When I first got Cinder we had a starter cage for her but then she grew too big for it so I bought an extra large dog kennelf or her. Now she has a hutch and a huge outside area to run around my backyard. If it rains or gets too cold she comes inside and stays in the kennel.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rosalie wrote: *


> where do you get the ones with the small holes .. im going to show it to my husband but i really dont think he's going to like it i really do appreciate all ya'lls help though we'll see what happens


I sent you the link to walmarts site earlier in this topic and they are the ones with the small holes. As said not all brands switched to the larger holes.


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Rosalie (Nov 20, 2011)

*anyone know about the ones from bed bath and beyond are those the ones with the small holes?

*
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?sku=16719773&rn=303&col=0&mesg=Items+were+added+to+your+cart%2E+%3Ca+href%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Ebedbathandbeyond%2Ecom%2FshowCart%2Easp%3Fretloc%3D1%26retarg%3DSKU%253D16719773%26%3EProceed+to+checkout%2E+%3Cimg+src%3D%2Fimg%2Fglobalicon%5Fcart%5Foff%2Egif+border%3D0%3E%3C%2Fa%3E&


----------



## JarJar Binks (Nov 22, 2011)

*Rosalie wrote: *


> *anyone know about the ones from bed bath and beyond are those the ones with the small holes?
> 
> *
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?sku=16719773&rn=303&col=0&mesg=Items+were+added+to+your+cart%2E+%3Ca+href%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Ebedbathandbeyond%2Ecom%2FshowCart%2Easp%3Fretloc%3D1%26retarg%3DSKU%253D16719773%26%3EProceed+to+checkout%2E+%3Cimg+src%3D%2Fimg%2Fglobalicon%5Fcart%5Foff%2Egif+border%3D0%3E%3C%2Fa%3E&



A few months back I got a pack of them (ended up returning them, as they were the wrong color) and if I remember correctly they were all the small size. ThoughI can verify that the ones from Target includeBOTH gridsizes.

PS- I'd go to a storeand peep in the box just to be sure.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 22, 2011)

It's true, NIC grids are pretty awesome for building bunny stuff. We've built Gus's cage, his play pen, and some bunny proofing out of the NIC grids. However, if you're only planning to house the rabbit for a few weeks, I'd save my money and use the play pen you already have. If you're worried about jumping out, you can always put a sheet over top. And make sure you don't put anything close enough to the edge (like a hide box) for it to use a springboard. We had Gus two years before he learned to jump out of a pen. 

Hope that helps!

And don't forget to post pics of your new bunny and condo when it's ready!

Rue


----------



## Rosalie (Nov 22, 2011)

lol sophie can jump out with nothing in there that lil bunny can jump super high and its almost 3 feet high but she will only do it if i leave her sight


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 22, 2011)

i am using an old dog crate saved me lots of money as i already had it from my dogs they just wasnt using it.


----------

